# What if one day you woke up.... and your fursona was laying next to you...? o.O



## Furries (Dec 20, 2011)

The title says it all.


----------



## GingerM (Dec 20, 2011)

Um. I think my reaction would depend on _which_ fursona was lying next to me, but I'm pretty sure whichever one it was, my reaction would not include kicking them out of bed


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 20, 2011)

id kill it & skin it for its fur


----------



## Xenke (Dec 20, 2011)

How asspiering

<-- Lizard dude, time to elope.

My other thing... sell it to science?


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd tell him to get a fucking job or get the fuck out.


----------



## Delta Fox (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd make him clean the house and perform other menial tasks.


----------



## Teal (Dec 20, 2011)

Absorb her back into my soul.


----------



## Furries (Dec 20, 2011)

I love all the replies!


----------



## Piroshki (Dec 20, 2011)

I would be unreasonably happy for a moment, and then I'd probably cuddle up to him and go back to sleep because a) I never get up the first time I wake up and b) ferret ownership deprives me of fuzzy affection.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 20, 2011)

I wouldn't have a clue what to do. Probably try and prevent the inevitable government/scientists/whatever from taking him away, just like E.T.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 20, 2011)

We've had -exactly- this thread a million dozen times before...

Ah well... I'd do me :v


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 20, 2011)

Chances are he`d have killed me in my sleep the cunt. 

So no thanks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 20, 2011)

"I'd ask how much I drank" - Kyle19 

Preeeeetty much this.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 20, 2011)

Lying next to you. Why do so many people get this wrong? You lay down a blanket and then you lie on it. Lay is either past tense or something you do to other nouns. 

Back to the poorly worded topic though, I'd probably try figure out what was happening. It'd be particularly strange since my fursona is supposed to be me... And once everything is sorted out I think hot fantasy sex would be next on the list.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 20, 2011)

i hope yall realize that your fursona would be its own being w/ its own interests & choices and probably wouldnt say HURRF DURRF LETS FUCK


i would probably fight my fursona and make it my housemaid bitch
when i got bored of it id turn it into a floor rug


----------



## Lobar (Dec 20, 2011)

fuck him

also OP sucks and is probably trollin'


----------



## Ilse (Dec 20, 2011)

My fursona is an adorable dog, therefore CUDDLES ABOUND


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i hope yall realize that your fursona would be its own being w/ its own interests & choices and probably wouldnt say HURRF DURRF LETS FUCK



I dunno, I've seen some horrible fursonas.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd be absolutely clueless for a few seconds. Then we'd ride off to the hills in a caravan celebrating our insanity.
Oh, and tea all around.


----------



## zachery980 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's like having two of me running around but, one is part fox. I give the world 3hours of sanity before we drive you all crazy.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd ask him about his skin collection. Then we play games together.


----------



## Dexfur11 (Dec 20, 2011)

Swap souls


----------



## Xenke (Dec 20, 2011)

Lobar said:


> also OP sucks and is probably trollin'



Lobar,

duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 20, 2011)

Dude, OP, please lurk if you have an idea for a thread.... it probably already exists.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd wake it up. 

With my cock. :U


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd have to kick him out of bed and tell him to at least treat me to dinner first.

...And then I would throw him into midget boxing rings and make bank off him.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 20, 2011)

Id always have to watch my back as to not get vored, raepd or any other sergal cultural thing they do.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Id always have to watch my back as to not get vored, raepd or any other sergal cultural thing they do.



I thought you were into that stuff :nnn


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd tell him to get out of my bed because it's a loft bed and I don't really know that it can handle the weight. Also it would be hella cramped. 

Then I guess we'd have a long talk about what he wanted to do exactly, now that he's an anthro in a human world, with no documentation, etc., Help him sort that out however I can.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I thought you were into that stuff :nnn




I like giving not receiving :U


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 20, 2011)

There are three options. One, we go slutwolf style and [redacted]. Two, we grab some instruments and play a song, because, well, we can totally do that, which is pretty awesome. Third, he assumes he got drunk again having woken up in bed with a (most likely) surprised minor, and gets out of bed, gets dressed, and leaves for his job (you know, the thing most adults usually have, yet so few sonas do) without a word. Judging by the relative circumstances, the third option seems very likely


----------



## Larry (Dec 20, 2011)

The only thing we would have on would be the radio. :U


----------



## Recel (Dec 20, 2011)

I would go to the nearest asylum, and ask for one of those mega pillow fort rooms, where as an extra challenge they would tie my arms behind my back, and doctors would check on my daily bouncing score, and give advice to reach the next level. They even give these weird vitamin capsules!

Because that's the thing you do when an anthropomorphic creature appears in your bed, through locked doors and windows, without a sound. 

No, furrys aren't ninjas silly!


----------



## Sar (Dec 20, 2011)

Tell him to get the fuck out of my bed and make me breakfast. :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 20, 2011)

If it was my current chipmunk fursona: I would wonder which side I would fall off the bed, since he is quite a chunky fella.
If it was my squirrel fursona: I'd be like, whatever.
If it was my lombax fursona: I'd be like, "By gosh, a lombax!"
If it was my mouse fursona: I'd be like, "Aww, a cute mousie! *snuggle* *snuggle*.


----------



## BRN (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd tap that


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 20, 2011)

If my fursona woke up next to me you know what I would do? We would mingle, talk, read books, fuck shit up.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably jump, hit my head against a sharp corner and pass out. If I didn't pass out probably check my temperature and wash my eyes.


----------



## GigasDragon (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd freak the hell out? I'm pretty sure it would be this reaction if a normal human being ended up in my bed somehow, a wierd anthro squirrel would just compound the confusion.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 20, 2011)

Whi-.........nice name OP, by the way .............which fursona?


----------



## Cyril (Dec 20, 2011)

FLUFFY RED PANDA! *non-gay cuddles*

Then I'd go the insane asylum route after that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd be beside myself in disbelief.


----------



## rosewolf13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I might be weirded out seeing as my fursona was made to portray me..but none the less i'd be extremely happy and probably hug her since she's a huge snuggly cat (leopard-lion hybrid) now, if she appeared as an anthro...i'd still be happy...but i wouldn't go snuggling her or anything awkward XD


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd groan, suspect I was hallucinating due to just waking up (because that happens to me), and go back to sleep.

If I woke up later and it was still there, I'd probably flip the fuck out and pull the bitch off my fiance because we share a bed.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd think "wow I must be still asleep this is like the premise to a shitty thread in The Den"


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 20, 2011)

I would wonder who injected hallucinogens into my last meal.


----------



## Teal (Dec 20, 2011)

gokorahn said:


> I would wonder who injected hallucinogens into my last meal.



It was me.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 20, 2011)

I would hug her and squeeze her and pet her and name her Georg_~er_... ina.


----------



## GingerM (Dec 20, 2011)

I meant to add originally that neither of my fursonas would be laying next to me. One of them might be lying next to me, however.


----------



## WallaceWarrenWarrick (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd give my fursona a list of Internet trolls, their addresses and a katana... He'd know what it means.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 20, 2011)

WallaceWarrenWarrick said:


> I'd give my fursona a list of Internet trolls, their addresses and a katana... He'd know what it means.



what the fuck


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 20, 2011)

Some breif questions, then fetishy smexy times. C:


----------



## morphology (Dec 20, 2011)

You know how you scream when you wake up and a spider's on your bedside table?  Like that, though instead of a tiny spider it's a 3-foot long giant wasp.


----------



## Vega (Dec 20, 2011)

Since I don't have a fursona I'd be like "WTF?!" and then ask him to do it harder and finish up back there so I can go back to sleep.  :V


But seriously, I'd be relieving some built up tension and it will be a long day of kinkiness.  I'm a dirty slut.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 20, 2011)

WallaceWarrenWarrick said:


> I'd give my fursona a list of Internet trolls, their addresses and a katana... He'd know what it means.


''Internet troll'' is very subjective.


----------



## veeno (Dec 20, 2011)

Go on an adventure duh..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2011)

My dick would start to smell like rancid oranges pretty quickly :V


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 21, 2011)

"What if" thread #218

"Hey there sexy" - Wait! No, bad idea. It'd be week before the government kidnaps the poor bastard or religious fanatics shoot him. "Mind living indoors the rest of your life?"


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 21, 2011)

WallaceWarrenWarrick said:


> I'd give my fursona a list of Internet trolls, their addresses and a katana... He'd know what it means.


Be a flailing, wannabe-tough guy asstard that takes "OMGZ MEEN INTURNAT PPL" too seriously?


----------



## DarkWarlock (Dec 21, 2011)

Uhm... Think I just fucked a freaky ass goat/wolf thing with batwings.... o.o
And probably die inside... Because he's a huge GUY. o.o
That is an animal mostly....


----------



## Aidy (Dec 21, 2011)

promise i'll call him back then i won't


he's a little cockslut :v


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh man I would have to move to alaska. I SEE NO HARM IN THIS :>


----------



## Azure (Dec 21, 2011)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrape


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrape




oh murr do want


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Dec 21, 2011)

Fuck I dunno, probs /not/ fuck him, since IÂ´mma be different.  IÂ´ll probably chill, get high, have a laugh.  Tomias is quite a party guy...with telekinetic abilities.  Oh my god...we could be superheroes...nah fuck that Imma just chill XD


----------



## Azure (Dec 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> oh murr do want



Thats what he said. And then, it was consentual :3c


----------



## Spatel (Dec 21, 2011)

i'd be pretty damn jealous


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 21, 2011)

I wonder if my strict policy of "immediately high-fiving alternate versions of me" (be them time-travel or parallel-dimension related) could apply to a fursona that is in a sense a projection of me ?

I guess it would be a good way to find out.

Other than that I'd be all "you can't stay here, it's already enough of a clusterfuck managing my own food stocks without having to take care of yours" ... depending on the hour he might tell me "fuck off it's too early call me back in a few hours"  or something.

Also we wouldn't yiff because no-homo.


----------



## BeautyUndead (Dec 21, 2011)

She'd probably have scratched the shit out of my while I was sleeping, and left hairballs everywhere. I'd probably upon waking freak out, and start beating her to death with a pillow.

Why I am answering seriously to an obvious troll topic, I will never know.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 21, 2011)

BeautyUndead said:


> Why I am answering seriously to an obvious troll topic, I will never know.



Because it is fun.


----------



## Namba (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd ask him what the hell he was. Then we'd chill.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 21, 2011)

We would both blurt out "no homo" at the same time. Then we would have an awkward morning coffee.


----------



## Ley (Dec 21, 2011)

CUDDLES. X3

My 'sona is wonderfully cuddly, yes. Rabbit fur, bitchess.

That is a serious answer, yes.


----------



## Furries (Dec 21, 2011)

Wensday?


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 21, 2011)

Ugh.... troll in my bed.


----------



## Bernad (Dec 21, 2011)

I would go back to sleep.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 21, 2011)

I would beat him up from shock for being a fucking creep and climbing in my bed while I slept


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 21, 2011)

If it it was all of them just in one room, including my recent one, mouse one, lombax one, and squirrel one, we would all have an extensive fivesome of gayness.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 21, 2011)

Get him his own blanket and pillow.


----------



## Vega (Dec 21, 2011)

I would cuddle with him and see what it's like to be a bitch for a day.  :V


----------



## DW_ (Dec 21, 2011)

Initially attempt to punch him in the face, then realise he's like ten times stronger than me and get thrown across the room.


----------



## Ames (Dec 22, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I would beat him up from shock for being a fucking creep and climbing in my bed while I slept



But aren't you the type of person to keep a 12-gauge under your mattress?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 22, 2011)

Actually, scratch the previous idea.

There'd be the initial shock, then the realisation, then curiosity would kick in.
Then we'd probably spend the next hour or two discussing the differences between our worlds while drinking tea. Then I'll introduce him to the internet.


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd cuddle and fall asleep again.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 22, 2011)

Suicide pact is what.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 22, 2011)

JamesB said:


> But aren't you the type of person to keep a 12-gauge under your mattress?


No I am not a crazy redneck. I keep my rifle locked and in a case. >=[


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd fucking scream and run away. Sergal raep isn't nice thing to wake up to


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 22, 2011)

What if one day I woke up.... and found out that these stupid threads were no more? 
I'd jump with joy. 

 I think I would notice if a Ogre tried to creep into my bed.


----------



## SweaWolf (Dec 22, 2011)

If he is hungry I do not think I wake up ever again, if  he is not hungry, I would probably treat him like a dog.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Dec 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'd wake it up.
> 
> With my cock. :U



^ *Nods in agreement*  *:V*

Seriously though, i think the first thing I would do is make breakfast. 

Then I would proceed to rub it's fur all day long for the duration of two days.

Finally I would let it move in with me because my fursona is based completely off of myself and my personality. So, I cannot imagine a better roommate than myself/my fursona.


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 22, 2011)

Id Kill him and skin him and have the best fursuit around! :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 23, 2011)

Stare at him in petrified silence while trying to think of a way to explain to my roommate that I had gone insane and/or punched a hole in the fabric of reality. 


That or mistake him for a pillow and get mauled.


----------



## Cult (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd silently get out of bed, lock all doors and windows, tell my roomate to stay in his room until I said it was okay to come out, then I'd grab my rifle out of my safe, then call the CIA and tell them that there is a Shapeshifting Reptilian Alien that feasts on human blood in my bed.


----------



## shteev (Dec 23, 2011)

I would cuddle the _absolute fuck_ out of him.


----------



## israfur (Dec 23, 2011)

OP: Why the bed of all places? Why couldn't we have bumped into our fursonas while shopping, hiking, or going to work and all other things?
And no, I don't think anyone would cuddle and play with their sona, in a real life situation you would all SHIT yourselves for the first reaction. >;O *srs face*


----------



## thewall (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, since my fursona would be ME as an anthropomorph, I would start asking him questions, and try to answer his.  He would likely have gotten from an alternate universe, so I would try to help him get back to his own.  Either that, or I'd absorb him back into my soul.

and yes, israfur is right.   WHY THE FUCK IN BED?  I'm creeped out now.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 23, 2011)

thewall said:


> and yes, israfur is right.   WHY THE FUCK IN BED?  I'm creeped out now.



because furry


----------



## thewall (Dec 23, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> because furry



Damn furries.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 23, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> What you do if he Shapeshifted into a dead guy to look exactly like you do?


"Shoot us both! It's the only way to be sure!" 

"Ok."


----------



## Arlo (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd wonder which of my friends to kill for slipping me a hallucinogen and then check myself into a detox centre.


----------



## Cult (Dec 23, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> What you do if he Shapeshifted into a dead guy to look exactly like you do?



I'd shoot him



Unsilenced said:


> "Shoot us both! It's the only way to be sure!"
> 
> "Ok."



Where did you get that from?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 23, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> Where did you get that from?



Nothing in particular. The "shoot us both" thing is one of the ways "evil clone" situations get resolved (only the good one would be so selfless.) "Ok" is just an anti-cliche response.


----------



## Ames (Dec 24, 2011)

Mentova said:


> No I am not a crazy redneck. I keep my rifle locked and in a case. >=[



But... imagine having something like this to fall back to:

[video=youtube;OEVL9DhMp3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEVL9DhMp3U[/video]


----------



## Cult (Dec 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> But... imagine having something like this to fall back to:
> 
> [video=youtube;OEVL9DhMp3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEVL9DhMp3U[/video]



I own a gun and I don't think I would use that, it's to ridiculous.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> But... imagine having something like this to fall back to:
> 
> [/video]



SO ... DAMN ... AMERICAN ... HHHGGGNNNNN :V


----------



## Xeno (Dec 24, 2011)

Well then....Looks like I'm gettin raped Owo


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2011)

JamesB said:


> But... imagine having something like this to fall back to:
> 
> [video=youtube;OEVL9DhMp3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEVL9DhMp3U[/video]


That is the most ridiculous and irresponsible way to store a gun ever.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

Mentova said:


> No I am not a crazy redneck.* I keep my rifle locked* and in a case. >=[


I know there's a sexual joke here... somewhere.

If my fursona was laying next to me in bed my reaction would be, "Is this real life?  Why is this happening to me? AAAHHHHHHH!"


----------



## Ames (Dec 25, 2011)

Mentova said:


> That is the most ridiculous and irresponsible way to store a gun ever.



Psh nonsense.  There is no possible way anything could go wrong with a loaded shotgun hanging off the edge of your mattress.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 25, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Psh nonsense.  There is no possible way anything could go wrong with a loaded shotgun hanging off the edge of your mattress.


I'm just wondering, maybe if you think about being prepared and going through the motions of grabbing that gun, it'll be ingrained in your mind so much that you could do it in your sleep.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 25, 2011)

The only thing is that that shotgun is meant for people outside the bed. It might be a tad awkward to aim it at someone/thing/pony/etc who's lying next to you.


----------



## Napalm 74 (Dec 25, 2011)

I would proably lay in bed with him hopeing  he wouldnt try to kill me


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd ask why mom put a mirror in my room while I was asleep.


----------



## Tao (Dec 27, 2011)

Since my fursona is my exact personality and such I'd either

A) sex
B) live inside his body like Buffalo Bill from Silence of the Lambs

depending on my mood


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Jan 4, 2012)

I would probably snuggle with it, then barter with it to borrow its body.


----------



## brandot (Jan 4, 2012)

I would give it the biggest hug ever, and then stay in bed with him all day.  

Literally would be the best thing ever to happen.


----------



## triage (Jan 4, 2012)

My fursona is a train

I'm dead


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 5, 2012)

Probably freak the hell out and hit him or something.


----------



## AnalogDawn (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd offer her my heart.  You know, so she could eat it and gain my strength.


----------



## Cain (Jan 5, 2012)

SacrificerPS3 said:


> I would probably snuggle with it, then barter with it to borrow its body.



This post is -that- close to being necro.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> This post is -that- close to being necro.


Or it could be like the end of Avatar.


Spoiler: About the end



Disabled guy decides to go into a tall blue walking furry. I think I was the one of the only people in the theater who thought he solely did it because he was emo about being disabled.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 5, 2012)

I would use a weapon that sucks souls(from Skyrim mostly likely) absorb his soul and keep it in a jar. Then I would insert my soul into his body.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd hope to god I was looking in a mirror, and then wonder what someone could've slipped me last night.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 5, 2012)

"WHAT THE FUCK, YOU'RE NOT PEPÃ‰ LE PEW"


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't be silly, I don't sleep.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 5, 2012)

What if I AM my own fursona?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 6, 2012)

Elessara said:


> I would hug her and squeeze her and pet her and name her Georg_~er_... ina.



ROFL!!! Classic Chuck Jones Bugs Bunny-Daffy Duck episode!!


Ignoring all the obvious reactions at a situation as far-out as this and realizing that he's me, but hairier and furrier, I'd first be like:

"Man, even in as a Furry I'm skinny!"

Then I'd be like:
 "Finally! Someone else to play Street Fighter with _on an equal level_! Maybe he can play LEGO Racers as well as I do!!"


Then I'll probably high-five him and he'll return inside of me. :/


----------



## Night-san (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd play a friendly game of Hide-And-Go-Fuck-Myself.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 6, 2012)

Put her in a purse and walk around like bitches do with dogs in their purses. 
"I have a purse archeopteryx, your argument is invalid."

Then I'd sic her on the stinkbugs still in my house.


----------



## pikayoshigirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Seeing as how mine is a raptor, it wouldn't end well.


----------



## CannotWait (Jan 7, 2012)

Assuming I had a bed big enough for two people, I'd roll over and try to go back to sleep. Then if he was still there I would be like "Get the fuck out of my bed before I call the cops." Then I'd feel all bad and wonder about what all happened that would cause him to be there... then I'd call the cops.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 7, 2012)

"Coffee or tea?"


----------



## Waffles (Jan 7, 2012)

Lesse, big ol goobird... 
Endless fun :V


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd probably flip the shit out as I ran out of the room. 

(Everything from this point down is assuming he didn't kill me first.)

Then, once I had calmed down, I would've asked questions from behind my doorframe.

After that, we would sit, chat, and play video games.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 7, 2012)

Sell it to SCIENCE.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, well, we'd party that's for sure


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Well what i would actually do is.

Sit down and drink together and sing till we fall asleep.

Then the next day repeat.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 8, 2012)

sure is 2008 in here


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyway, what would I do... Well...
I'd get him to work doing housekeeping.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2012)

*FURSAUNA.*


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd bury myself in it's fur and fall back asleep.


----------



## Riyeko (Jan 8, 2012)

I would probably run like hell since my fursona carries two swords (one longer than I am tall), and two semi-automatic hand guns.Shes also not the happiest person on the planet either.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 8, 2012)

@Riyeko - Just to throw this out there, but I DIED laughing when i read your sig!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 8, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> @Riyeko - Just to throw this out there, but I DIED laughing when i read your sig!



No you didn't, 'cause you posted that ^


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 8, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> No you didn't, 'cause you posted that ^



^Takes things literally. Hehe. 

God, I've hijacked another thread. Urg. -____- My apologies.

/ThreadHijack


----------



## Don (Jan 9, 2012)

First, hours of furious love-making. Second, a duel. ONLY ONE MAN/BEAST LEAVES THIS HOUSE.


----------



## Kindreth (Jan 9, 2012)

Things would get freaky.


----------



## Astro_Ferret (Jan 10, 2012)

Sell it to science, and live out the rest of my days in a castle, because I'm sure some weirdo out there is willing to pay a fuckton of money to dissect an anthromorphic ferret.


Just sayin'.


----------



## Tango (Jan 10, 2012)

I would make sure my ass isn't sore. Then, I'd smother him in his sleep with my pillow. Then sell the body to science. 

After that, never have another fursona because the first one was a fucking creeper who broke into my apartment and laid in bed with me.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 10, 2012)

I would trap him in a net. Do some research on him and try to put my brain in his body.


----------



## avian14 (Jan 12, 2012)

what's with the responses? why hasn't anyone said " i'd fuck the shit out of it with no protection" cause that's what id do.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 12, 2012)

avian14 said:


> what's with the responses? why hasn't anyone said " i'd fuck the shit out of it with no protection" cause that's what id do.



I think this has been said many times. ;3


----------



## brandot (Jan 12, 2012)

I said it Im pretty sure. Not quite like that.... But Id do it.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm about to sound dumb here, but since I'm her, and she's me.. it'd be a weird split soul thing. I'd probably try to get the human body's half reabsorbed into the fox body though, killing the human body and reuniting the halves before something bad happened. Rather be a fox anyway.

EDIT-

I just realised.. an anthro could not function in society so you'll all think I'm a nut. She's quad and if she were present on the planet in a living body she would be quad. I draw her anthro sometimes but that is not how she would be.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 12, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> A bunch of craziness*





Moonfall The Fox said:


> I just realized...you'll all think I'm a nut.



Indeed ^   

:V


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd wonder what I'd been smoking the night before


----------



## iconmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

He would very quickly become SCP's newest subject.


----------



## redhusky17 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, itâ€™s obvious.
I would make new friend and an interesting one.
If heâ€™s my fursona then  I would be so happy.
I wonâ€™t sell it, because itâ€™s a part of me.


----------



## OmegaCoyote (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd blame the OP thinking that he had something to do with this. It's like if pie fell from the sky and landed on your head and the next day someone makes a thread title "What would you do if pie fell from the sky and landed on you?". I'd find it quite suspicious.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

OmegaCoyote said:


> I'd blame the OP thinking that he had something to do with this. It's like if pie fell from the sky and landed on your head and the next day someone makes a thread title "What would you do if pie fell from the sky and landed on you?". I'd find it quite suspicious.


Ha.

Thats funny.


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 15, 2012)

It'd be scary, but interesting. Although we wouldn't have much to talk. We don't talk too much... So we'd probably play videogames =)


----------



## Acton (Jan 15, 2012)

Not going to happen because me and fursona don't play that card.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 15, 2012)

Cuddle, lots and lots of cuddling.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 15, 2012)

avian14 said:


> what's with the responses? why hasn't anyone said " i'd fuck the shit out of it with no protection" cause that's what id do.





TreacleFox said:


> I think this has been said many times. ;3





brandot said:


> I said it Im pretty sure. Not quite like that.... But Id do it.



Your responses are nearly as stereotypical as your avatars. ahaha


----------



## brandot (Jan 15, 2012)

Its sad because its true.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 16, 2012)

Given Abigail is a sort of mad scientist type, I'd try and convince her to chemistry up something fun, and I can't see her not being on board with it, since she does for my other characters. And if she's going to stay here, she can earn her keep by fixing the terrifyingly shoddy electrical work in my crappy apartment and upgrading my computer and other Science-y stuff.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not allowed pets in university accomodation. So, I'd have to hide it somehow, but considering it's supposed to be some part of me (or something, in a way I'm not entirely clear on yet) surely he's the same size as me, and where would you hide a cat that big? Otherwise, buy cat food. And we'd have to work out some other sleeping arrangement, my bed isn't that big. (I wonder though, which of us would end up sleeping on the floor)


----------



## Thomas Williamson (Jan 17, 2012)

Have Sexual Intercourse then swap our minds and fly away


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jan 18, 2012)

That would be the one and only time I'd have ever tried hallucinogens.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2012)

Furries said:


> The title says it all.



you remind me of someone


----------



## Bir (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd skin her for her glorious bodacious fur. 

Because if I don't, she'd kill me anyway.

o.o


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 18, 2012)

I need to stop messing with my alternate reality drive when im drunk.........**spartan kicks back through portal**


----------



## Austenck (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd hug him


----------



## brettflannigan (Jan 19, 2012)

I would totally rape it.


----------



## Chilla (Jan 20, 2012)

Use as my personal sex slave.


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Jan 21, 2012)

She'd probably tell me go to get a life or go do homework.


----------



## AnalogDawn (Jan 22, 2012)

Abbi Normal said:


> I'd try and convince her to chemistry up something fun



As a fellow chemist, might I suggest TCPO or bis(2,4,6-trichlorophenyl) oxalate if you're looking for something fun.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jan 22, 2012)

First of all, I'd get up, go to the kitchen, make some coffee, come back to my bedroom to get dressed. At this point I will see my fursona and panic, drop my coffee (zoom in on the glass breaking). I'd leap onto my fursona while only partially dressed and, if it's still sleeping I'd roll it over onto his stomach if he's on his back and compress the carotid artery and jugular vein in a sleeper hold style until I'm sure he's unconscious.
Now go back to the part where I drop my coffee, of he's awake at this point I will leap on him like before and either just try a regular hookpunch or whack a nerve bundle in the neck which will probably render him unconscious.

Yes I'm completely aware I will most likely get killed by my fursona in these scenarios.

Assuming that I survive the encounter, I would drag his unconscious body to the kitchen and tie him to a chair. When he wakes up I will interrogate him on the whereabouts of my boyfriend and what he has done with him. After I'm completely sure he knows nothing, I will untie him from the chair, but making sure his paws are tied, I would demand that he does a shit, right there and then to prove he isn't an imposter (my fursona excretes pure gold (yes I know gold is toxic)). After he does that and I buy a lambogini, I would appoligize (my 'sona is a very forgiving guy!). Next I would call my boyfriend, to find that his phone is off. Pissed off and worried, I would do a rocky montage with my fursona where I train him how to box (even though I don't know how to box) and we would win the world championship in boxing.
And that'd be what would happen if my fursona woke up right next to me!


----------



## Xeno (Jan 22, 2012)

I would cuddle him


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

Massive tea party of two!


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

Look at him then just fuck him to death


----------



## Lunar (Jan 23, 2012)

Lonely Bear said:


> Look at him then just fuck him to death


...Oh dear god.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 23, 2012)

Lonely Bear said:


> Look at him then just fuck him to death



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b49PdIqmY1o&feature=related


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

He would probaly end up fucking me to death due to the fact that he's a 358lb bear


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b49PdIqmY1o&feature=related


 Hah


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2012)

i'd act impulsively.


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2012)

There would be nothing beside me :V


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

Why would that be?


----------



## Lunar (Jan 23, 2012)

Lonely Bear said:


> He would probaly end up fucking me to death due to the fact that he's a 358lb bear



Noooo, double-posting...

Part of me would wanna snuggle with my sona, but my girlfriend would get kinda mad if I did...


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2012)

Lonely Bear said:


> Why would that be?


Because I do not have one, dear sir.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

Bando said:


> Because I do not have one, dear sir.



Makes sense to me


----------



## Phiora (Jan 23, 2012)

Furries said:


> The title says it all.



I'd want to be friends!
aaaand maybe have a threesome... if the husband didn't mind XD


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't know if this is trollin like some of yall said but I'd kill my main fursona with whatever I grabbed off my nightstand first, machete, shotgun, telephone, etc. And if one a them damn ponies I RP as once was there I'd be damn jealous cause he could fly.


----------



## Sheepy_Aqua (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd probably, at first, wake up thinking she was just my stuffed sheepy, cuddle up to her, and fall back to sleep. 
Once I actually woke woke up, I'd stare at her for a few minutes and probably scream until I realized she was my fursona. Once I discovered, I'd tackle her and just nuzzle against her wool >w<


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jan 25, 2012)

Sheepy_Aqua said:


> I'd probably, at first, wake up thinking she was just my stuffed sheepy, cuddle up to her, and fall back to sleep.
> Once I actually woke woke up, I'd stare at her for a few minutes and probably scream until I realized she was my fursona. Once I discovered, I'd tackle her and just nuzzle against her wool >w<


Heh, sheep fursona (or woolsona :V). Nice one I've never seen that before.

Would you sheer her and sell her wool if she let you?


----------



## subiaku (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd would wonder how he fit on the couch with me.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 25, 2012)

AnalogDawn said:


> As a fellow chemist, might I suggest TCPO or bis(2,4,6-trichlorophenyl) oxalate if you're looking for something fun.




bis(2,4,6-trichlorophenyl) oxalate and some Lysergic acid diethylamide. Write off the rest of the week.


----------



## HillyRoars (Jan 26, 2012)

Spoon and Cuddle -W-


----------



## MetaBaka (Jan 26, 2012)

i would totally rape it ... i mean what?


----------



## triage (Jan 27, 2012)

MetaBaka said:


> i would totally rape it ... i mean what?





SummerLioness said:


> Spoon and Cuddle -W-



not impressed


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

I would teach him my limited wisdom and we could go grab some lunch. The most useful advice I would give him that day is-







He would be on his way to make his own life a good one, but we would stay the best of friends.


----------



## Riza (Jan 28, 2012)

1. Bed is too small for both of us
2. Suicide by nuclear hand grenade


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd get out of bed, get on FAF and make a thread about it.


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> I'd get out of bed, get on FAF and make a thread about it.


HEEEYYYOOO


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 28, 2012)

My fursona is essentially just me, and I don't know how well I'd handle being around another one of myself. 
Sell it to some mad scientist, perhaps.


----------



## VVolfie (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd be happy at first, but after a while, I'd probably end up locking myself somewhere far.


----------



## veeno (Jan 28, 2012)

VVolfie said:


> I'd be happy at first, but after a while, I'd probably end up locking myself somewhere far.


My guess is to do dirty things :V


----------



## drpickelle (Jan 29, 2012)

Wake up to see a purple lemur/cheetah hybrid in my bed-- confuse it for purple body pillow-- get mauled. 0 profit.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

I would try to rape him but might be rapped or killed in the process


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 29, 2012)

Id think I was dreaming  and freak out.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

That wouldn't help at all.


----------



## Orion038 (Jan 29, 2012)

Out of all honesty, i'd probably freak out and scream. I could say something like "smile and cuddles!" but freaking out seems more like what would really happen.


----------



## Sparko (Jan 29, 2012)

I would go on a killing spree. Starting with the first person dumb enough to make YET ANOTHER DAMN THREAD LIKE THIS SHIT!!


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

This thread is self expressive


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 29, 2012)

Sparko said:


> I would go on a killing spree. Starting with the first person dumb enough to make YET ANOTHER DAMN THREAD LIKE THIS SHIT!!



But this is the best thread. <33


----------



## Flarei (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd snuggle him. HARD.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure he would differ


----------



## Flarei (Jan 29, 2012)

That's what the rope is for.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

In that case rape him and make him your bitch


----------

